# Teeth Cleaning and Antibiotics



## Sheltielover25 (Jan 18, 2011)

My rescue dog has horrible teeth and while they've improved over the years on raw she finally got a cleaning and they pulled two teeth. They insisted on giving her antibiotics during the surgery, which I wasn't really happy about, and now they want to send her home with them. I'm leaning towards using colloidal silver and giving her lots of tripe/kefir to help the belly from the dose that's already been given. Maybe using Oil of Oregano as well...

Anyone have a super good reason why I should use the antibiotics? Hadley is a healthy, raw-fed for 2.5 years, great variety/all grass-fed and free range meat diet, and her blood work prior to being put under was perfect. 

Any special things like no bones for a certain period? I was thinking of using up the ground lamb I have and I have ground tripe and maybe using whole eggs for bones. We always have 2 week old quail that are pretty soft/easy to chew.


----------



## Michigal (Feb 17, 2013)

Having just done a dental cleaning with one of mine, I can tell you the reason for mine getting antibiotics. She had some periodontal disease, because her teeth were in such bad shape. She was given a seven day course of clintabs. I have no problem using antibiotics when indicated, and since periodontal disease can cause other issues, I'd recommend following the vet's recommendations.

However, I personally drew the line at the small baggie of Royal Canin dental food they gave me. That went to feed (poison???) the squirrels.


----------



## shellbell (Sep 24, 2011)

I am all about being "all natural" whenever possible, but I have no problems with giving a short course of antibiotics if it is truly indicated. In the long run, it is not going to hurt anything. For something like a dental/tooth extraction, I would give the antibiotics if the vet recommended it. Heck, I had to go on them myself when I had some invasive dental work done a couple years ago. No way to keep a mouth clean, and you don't want to risk infection. I'm sure your vet is not suggesting your dog be on them for a long time period. 

I would make sure to give a good probiotic two hours after giving each dose of antibiotics. And when you are finished with the antibiotics, you could also give milk thistle for a couple weeks. That is what I did when Cabo was on doxy. 

As for what to feed, I would definitely feed ground for a few days, and after that introduce some of the softer bones. I have no personal experience with any of my dogs having dentals or teeth extractions done, but it seems like from what I hear, they heal up pretty fast. But if it were me, I would probably try to feed ground for about a week, and then start with soft bones.


----------



## FBarnes (Feb 17, 2013)

I know vets overprescribe antibiotics but bacteria in the mouth can cause damage to the heart, kidneys, and other organs if it persists. But, she had a large amount of antibiotics during the surgery. I think you have to do whatever is comfortable for you - because I have a dog that I will almost never give antibiotics to, I rub her teeth with coconut oil and colloidal silver every day to ward off periodontal disease. I wish I could get her to "rinse and spit" but she's not cooperative on that front.


----------



## SpinRetrievers (Jun 1, 2013)

Michigal said:


> Having just done a dental cleaning with one of mine, I can tell you the reason for mine getting antibiotics. She had some periodontal disease, because her teeth were in such bad shape. She was given a seven day course of clintabs. I have no problem using antibiotics when indicated, and since periodontal disease can cause other issues, I'd recommend following the vet's recommendations.
> 
> However, I personally drew the line at the small baggie of Royal Canin dental food they gave me. That went to feed (poison???) the squirrels.


Good advice. If you have a Sonicare toothbrush buy another cleaning head for this dog and use it when the healing is complete.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

FBarnes said:


> I know vets overprescribe antibiotics but bacteria in the mouth can cause damage to the heart, kidneys, and other organs if it persists. But, she had a large amount of antibiotics during the surgery. I think you have to do whatever is comfortable for you - because I have a dog that I will almost never give antibiotics to, I rub her teeth with coconut oil and colloidal silver every day to ward off periodontal disease. I wish I could get her to "rinse and spit" but she's not cooperative on that front.


that's the beauty of colloidal silver and coconut oil. no need to rinse and spit


----------



## Sheltielover25 (Jan 18, 2011)

Thanks for the replies!

We didn't do the antibiotics. I just don't like doing them for what ifs...

She's been doing great and we have her on colloidal silver, oil of oregano, and a liver tonic to help the liver since it had to deal with anesthesia, pain medicine, and the IV antibiotic they insisted on doing. She's eating kombucha scobies, raw milk kefir and the grains, and a teaspoon of kombucha for her gut. She ate the whole quail the next day. She even ate that day! She had broth and the liver tonic and chorella to detox from the anesthesia that evening. She's a champ


----------



## FBarnes (Feb 17, 2013)

Sheltielover25 said:


> Thanks for the replies!
> 
> We didn't do the antibiotics. I just don't like doing them for what ifs...
> 
> She's been doing great and we have her on colloidal silver, oil of oregano, and a liver tonic to help the liver since it had to deal with anesthesia, pain medicine, and the IV antibiotic they insisted on doing. She's eating kombucha scobies, raw milk kefir and the grains, and a teaspoon of kombucha for her gut. She ate the whole quail the next day. She even ate that day! She had broth and the liver tonic and chorella to detox from the anesthesia that evening. She's a champ


I remember the first time the vet told me my dog would suffer all kinds of consequences if I didn't give her some drug or another, and I didn't give it. I was halfway expecting her to develop some horrible symptoms or just keel over dead. And nothing bad happened! It's been my experience they will almost 100% of the time prescribe antibiotics - even for things like stomach upset. Like you say, a "what if." I think maybe they do that to avoid lawsuits even when they are sure the dog doesn't need the meds, or there is a very tiny chance an infection will develop.


----------



## Sheltielover25 (Jan 18, 2011)

FBarnes said:


> I remember the first time the vet told me my dog would suffer all kinds of consequences if I didn't give her some drug or another, and I didn't give it. I was halfway expecting her to develop some horrible symptoms or just keel over dead. And nothing bad happened! It's been my experience they will almost 100% of the time prescribe antibiotics - even for things like stomach upset. Like you say, a "what if." I think maybe they do that to avoid lawsuits even when they are sure the dog doesn't need the meds, or there is a very tiny chance an infection will develop.


That is probably why they do that, mmhmm. I have worked for three years to rebuild her gut and the last thing I want to do is a week full of things that are against the body (antibiotic) I told him we will use colloidal silver and he didn't even know what that was LOL


----------



## Sheltielover25 (Jan 18, 2011)

Michigal said:


> Having just done a dental cleaning with one of mine, I can tell you the reason for mine getting antibiotics. She had some periodontal disease, because her teeth were in such bad shape. She was given a seven day course of clintabs. I have no problem using antibiotics when indicated, and since periodontal disease can cause other issues, I'd recommend following the vet's recommendations.
> 
> However, I personally drew the line at the small baggie of Royal Canin dental food they gave me. That went to feed (poison???) the squirrels.


Yeah, see once they send me out the door with Royal Canine dental treats, I take any suggestion they gave me and do the exact opposite. If they're offering crap like that, their opinion loses all value lol


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

I am proud of you SheltieLover you know your dog and know what is best. We are so trained to believe everything is potentially terminal when the risk of infection or illness is extremely low and the side effects of the "treatment" are guaranteed. I am glad your pup is doing well.

Liz


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Working as a vet tech and doing numerous dentals everyday I can tell you that antibiotics are given out like candy. Vets what to cover their asses just in case an abscess forms from a tooth extraction. 

Given that your dog is young, healthy and has a strong immune system....antibiotics probably aren't necessary for him.


----------



## Sheltielover25 (Jan 18, 2011)

DaneMama said:


> Working as a vet tech and doing numerous dentals everyday I can tell you that antibiotics are given out like candy. Vets what to cover their asses just in case an abscess forms from a tooth extraction.
> 
> Given that your dog is young, healthy and has a strong immune system....antibiotics probably aren't necessary for him.


Thanks for sharing that!

We're six days after the surgery and she's doing great still. 

I always end up feeling forced to take the antibiotics, and this time they told me I had no choice, but have only used them once and that was years ago before I knew better. I should probably toss the growing collection down the toilet lol 

I will say we were thinking she was 4-5 years old and the vet who did the surgery said she was probably closer to 7...Do they have more power to tell once they're in there taking out the teeth? 3 or 4 other vets have all said around 4-5 y/o so I was shocked to hear this one say 7!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

They probably say 7 based on the condition of his teeth- tartar, chips, staining, etc. It's not all that accurate so I wouldn't hold much to it.


----------

